# w00t!



## Antarctican (Dec 12, 2007)

The word "w00t", defined as "an expression of joy coined by online gamers", was crowned Word of the Year on Tuesday by the publisher of a leading U.S. dictionary.

/important announcement. You may now resume regular service


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 12, 2007)

We Own the Other Team


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 12, 2007)

Apparently the runnerup was "facebook" as a new _verb _meaning 'to add someone to a list of friends on the Web site Facebook.com, or to search for people on the social networking site'.  I would have guessed _that_ one would win.

I love words, and find it interesting (and sometimes sad) to see how language evolves and becomes acceptable through use, even though it's not grammatically correct. Such as nouns being used as verbs ('to facebook'), verbs being used as nouns ('a good read') etc.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 12, 2007)

I also like to see language evolve, but I have trouble with 'w00t', mainly because it uses zeros in place of the 'o's.  And that annoys me.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 12, 2007)

A lot of modern language annoys me, but that is only because I'm an old fart.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2007)

Whatever happened to the words of the good-ol-days that meant something real- For instance buttface and asshead?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 12, 2007)

A lot of modern language annoys me. Mostly because I agree with Orwell that "thought corrupts language, language corrupts thought."


----------



## [JR] (Dec 12, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Whatever happened to the words of the good-ol-days that meant something real- For instance buttface and asshead?


And why not assface and butthead? You can just make those up, they never get old 

Also, "read" can be a noun according to Wikitionary, tough luck


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2007)

A perfect example of colloquialism run amuck.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually it's just the noise you make when poked up the arse with a stick.
Try it on a few people next time you go shopping and you'll see I'm right.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

A trip to Sainsbury's with you must be an absolute h00t...


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

And I always thought the typical reaction was "WTF!" Must be a Brit thing.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 13, 2007)

I find it hilarious when stodgy old dictionary people try to explain internet-speak...


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

It is sort of funny, huh? But not nearly as funny as Van poked with a stick. Was he the poker, or the pokie?


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2007)

Language changes, constantly. Those who don't like it are borked inside.


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> It is sort of funny, huh? But only nearly as funny as Van poked with a stick. Or, was her the poker, or the pokie?



I dunno....but I got poked the other day.....a lot


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

this "w00t" word belongs to a subculture I am not involved in, so does "facebook".

I do "google" from time to time though, which also became a verb in a way.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 13, 2007)

^^^Hmm, I use google as a verb. Often. And I blame Hertz.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> And I blame Hertz.



That seems like a fair trick .... I will check what failures in my life I could blame him for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

oh, and I will take revenge for that snowball ... little Penguin!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> That seems like a fair trick .... I will chek what failures in my life I could blame him for. :mrgreen:



Not entirely original though, think you find one or two well documented historical examples where it's been used on a rather larger scale unfortunately


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> oh, and I will take revenge for that snowball ... little Penguin!


Ah, you got one too? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Not entirely original though, think you find one or two well documented historical examples where it's been used on a rather larger scale unfortunately



After I che(c)ked, I will blame you for documenting my miserable spelling abilities!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Ah, you got one too? :mrgreen:



Hmm, I see, we should respond simultaneously, from two sides, that will multiply the devastating effect!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> That seems like a fair trick .... I will check what failures in my life I could blame him for. :mrgreen:


I'm not blaming him for failures, I'm blaming him for constantly posting stuff I have to look up in order to understand. Gotta say, though, the results are invariably entertaining, informative and/or funny. So I wasn't complaining.



Go on, 'youse guys', do your worst.  (Hmmmpf, you throw like girls)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Not entirely original though, think you find one or two well documented historical examples where it's been used on a rather larger scale unfortunately



I must say I did find it tricky trying to explain why I wasn't personally responsible for both World Wars, the fall of Carthage and the Black Death. Then I ruined it by poking the chief prosecutor up the arse with a stick.

This Spandau place isn't too bad...


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 13, 2007)

myspace is also a verb. its interesting that facebook made it and myspace didnt.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 13, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> This Spandau place isn't too bad...


I hear they have a nice ballet....


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 13, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> myspace is also a verb. its interesting that facebook made it and myspace didnt.


the runners up were:

2. facebook
3. conundrum
4. quixotic
5. blamestorm
6. sardoodledom
7. apathetic
8. Pecksniffian
9. hypocrite
10. charlatan

Also, a further article I read clarified that w00t isn't yet in the main Merriam-Webster dictionary, although it's in the online open dictionary.

Is it just me, or have you also not heard of words 6 and 8? (I know of Dickens' Pecksniff, but 'Pecksniffian' as a current word??!!)


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 13, 2007)

what makes something worthy to be nominated for "word of the year"?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure. I think they have an online poll, people write in with their suggestions, then the editors narrow it down and the 'public' votes on a list of 20.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> what makes something worthy to be nominated for "word of the year"?



Americans must be able to pronounce it properly :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hertz, you don't mind if I just stand a safe distance away from you do you (like Mars). I'd hate to finish up with the epitaph "Collateral Damage" on my headstone...


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 13, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Americans must be able to pronounce it properly :lmao:



those are fighting words!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> those are *fighting* words!



See what I mean? You pronounced that totally wrong. It should be 'fye-ting'.
Now you try it.








:smileys:

It's just like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> the runners up were:
> 
> 2. facebook
> 3. conundrum
> ...



Looks like the generation after the "ME", generation is coming of age.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Looks like the generation after the "ME", generation....



I believe they are called the 'now' generation (as in 'I want it NOW!')


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Make 'em save up for it like we had to


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

Collecting Corona bottles to get the 3d back...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Collecting Corona bottles to get the 3d back...



Ah from round the back of the newsagents where they stored them you mean? :blushing:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

You too?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Americans must be able to pronounce it properly :lmao:



Watch out HVR, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> those are fighting words!



but he is right 

*hides under the table*


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> but he is right
> 
> *hides under the table*



more fite-in words??????????????


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> more fite-in words??????????????



I am not afraid, I can take a lot of beating


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2007)

BTW, is a fite-in something like a drive in?


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I am not afraid, I can take a lot of beating







Alex_B said:


> BTW, is a fite-in something like a drive in?



lol, i suppose it could be.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

'Fightin'

In some American States that have long vowels this can get pronounced 'faah-tin' - which means something else entirely.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> 'Fightin'
> 
> In some American States that have long vowels this can get pronounced 'faah-tin' - which means something else entirely.



LOL. people in boston speak like that.

but i think i say fighting the way its supposed to be said. my dad corrects me when i dont enunciate properly, but i wonder what the brits would think of my accent....


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> BTW, is a fite-in something like a drive in?



Yes Alex, in some urban areas Fighting, er, a, excuse me, Fite-in is like a drive-in, cruse-in, drive-by, whatever. And some captured on youtube are laugh-ins.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2007)

I have heard some accents from waaaay south pronounce 'fighting' more like 'fatten'.  "Them's fatten words" (giggle).


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I have heard some accents from waaaay south pronounce 'fighting' more like 'fatten'.  "Them's fatten words" (giggle).



i think you meant "Dems fatten words"

that T-H is a really tough combo to pronounce!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i wonder what the brits would think of my accent....



We'd think you were American and give you tea and sympathy :mrgreen:


If you want to learn to speak like a Brit explore here
http://www.briansewell.co.uk/brian-sewell-written-word/brian-sewell-soundboard.html
He's also my favourite critic - he calls cr*p cr*p


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

i think i was just owned...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i think i was just owned...



True. But after we saw the appalling way you tried to make tea we let you have your independence :mrgreen::mrgreen:



(Wanna try for third time lucky?  )


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2007)

"Masher"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you using that in the Northern vernacular sense or the 1890's slang sense?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2007)

As usual, I was going for a double entendre...mashing the tea, and also the slang sense of a man who likes many women/skirt chaser.  But I'm sure you knew that.  (Is there some other definition I have stumbled into unknowingly?)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 14, 2007)

You're making this up now aren't you?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2007)

Umm, no. For once.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> True. But after we saw the appalling way you tried to make tea we let you have your independence :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> (Wanna try for third time lucky?  )


im out of ideas!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> im out of ideas!



Now you truly understand the difference between the US and the UK, my young apprentice.
We call it 'humour' (correct spelling!) :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

i spell theatre like that rather than -er like american's do. i dont know why but ive always done it. i should get some credit for that, no?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i should get some credit for that, no?



Why? That's the correct way of spelling it. 
On the plus side you don't get any negative points.
And you will get points if you start using 'ight' instead of 'ite'. As in night.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 14, 2007)

i say fight and right and night and might and light.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 14, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


>



More! More!

errrmm ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i say fight and right and night and might and light.



You say them but do you write them that way?

Especially when you are distracted by having to spank Alex Behind?


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 15, 2007)

what the hell is going on in my life if i am spanking Alex and writing at the same time?????????????


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it says that you've probably mastered one finger typing, not sure about much else though....


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 15, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I think it says that you've probably mastered one finger typing, not sure about much else though....



wow.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 15, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> what the hell is going on in my life if i am spanking Alex and writing at the same time?????????????


you're a woman, you can multi-task....dont worry, its a natural thing


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

why is everybody talking about my behind?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 15, 2007)

_Saaaaaaaay_, have you been working out?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> _Saaaaaaaay_, have you been working out?



yes, why do you ask??


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, no reason.  Ooops, just dropped my nailfile, could you just bend down and pick it up for me please?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 15, 2007)

Alex, keep an eye out for Ferny whilst you do that, I hear he's dropped his soap...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> why is everybody talking about my behind?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 15, 2007)

I guess ferny by now has realised this was a silly mistake ...


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 15, 2007)

this thread has me all confuzzieleded


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2007)

It's just static from the tumble drying. Should wear off in an hour or so. Don't walk near any balloons as a precaution.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 15, 2007)

Nah, it's not static cling, that's just his normal animal magnetism.  (Really.  You should see the way otters run right over, like metal filings to a magnet)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

did someone say otters? or was it bananas?


----------



## ferny (Dec 16, 2007)

What's soap?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

ferny said:


> What's soap?












where is this strong stench coming from?


----------



## ferny (Dec 16, 2007)

*shuts the window*

There we go. The farmer has been spraying the fields again.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

I feel sick


----------



## ferny (Dec 16, 2007)

Ewwww. Go and feel something else. Why are you putting your hands in vomit?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

I feel even more sick now


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

Ferny tends to have that effect on people.


----------



## ferny (Dec 16, 2007)

Ahhh, and so it all starts again. I feel like I've gone back a year or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

Two. It was the Llama song's fault.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 16, 2007)

Now don't you two start anything on my thread! Don't make me come over there and _make_ you play nice.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

I have got a serious headache ... but I guess it is not related to you guys


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

It's probably caused by your ears being on too tight. Loosen them about a quarter turn and you'll be fine.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 16, 2007)

but be careful doing that, your earrings will end up draped down the nape of your neck...


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

me not wear any earring!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

I think I'm about to ask a question I'm going to regret


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

mind the stripping pot-bellied pig ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't talk about yourself like that.


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 18, 2007)

Sheesh look at all the fun I missed out on.  Teach me to study for finals instead of procrastinating here with silly banter.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 18, 2007)

_So_ true. You simply _must_ get your priorities in order!


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I did go back to school... there is much for me to learn, I'll add that to my list.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> this "w00t" word belongs to a subculture I am not involved in, so does "facebook".
> 
> I do "google" from time to time though, which also became a verb in a way.



Google was added to the dictionary a while ago as  a verb.  I use it all the time.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> I use it all the time.



As a verb or to find things out (like the fact it's become a verb)?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> I use it all the time.


Yeah, I use google all the time too...it's the only way I can figure out many posts/sayings by bloody foreigners.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh did someone cut themselves? You really must be more careful you know.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2007)

:raisedbrow:

(Ahh, recognized yourself as one of the bloody foreigners, hmmm?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2007)

He's a Brit - you're just an uppity Colonial.
Remember the Words of Rudyard Kipling to his son:

'You have been born an Englishman and have thus won first prize in the lottery of life!' :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm, Kipling, isn't he the guy who also said "A woman's guess is much more accurate than a man's certainty."  I'm guessing you're ...an uppity Brit??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2007)

Brits are the Masters of the World so we can't be 'uppity'. 
But being a backwards Canuk you wouldn't understand :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you meant "Master..." well, I'm sure you can complete that one on your own. But if you can't figure it out, PM me and I'll elucidate you.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 21, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> Google was added to the dictionary a while ago as  a verb.  I use it all the time.



I use it as an insult, a bit like the way I use Sony


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I think you meant "Master..." well, I'm sure you can complete that one on your own.



'...Race'. Obviously.
Do you really want me to publicly up the Anti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> '...Race'. Obviously.


 Dang, you squirmed outta that one. 


Hertz van Rental said:


> Do you really want me to publicly up the Anti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

Antarctican said:


>



Shall I take that as a 'yes'? :twisted:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(Said the  gambler: "I upped my ante, now up yours")


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

When a girl says 'no' she really means 'yes'.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

Dang, which woman lost their rulebook, or shared it with you?  Now we're gonna have to kill you. Any last requests?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

So when a woman says 'no, you can't go to the pub/buy a new toy/go to a strip joint/sleep with another woman' she really means 'yes you can'? That will come as welcome news to many married men.
I think you are the one who is about to be lynched - by other women for letting that secret slip :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 22, 2007)

It's been nice having posted with you HVR. A sad day for the TPF.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't worry. I'm immune to everything. :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> So when a woman says 'no, you can't go to the pub/buy a new toy/go to a strip joint/sleep with another woman' she really means 'yes you can'? That will come as welcome news to many married men.
> I think you are the one who is about to be lynched - by other women for letting that secret slip :mrgreen:


Oh, I see the problem now. You just glimpsed the basic rulebook. You obviously don't have the complete tome* of exceptions, counter exceptions and prerogatives.

*available in a handy 10 volume set for travel



Hertz van Rental said:


> Don't worry. I'm immune to everything. :mrgreen:


Pffft, you just think you are immune. Mr Tough Guy. Heating up a vat of wax as we speak. Let's see how tough you really are. (Get 'im, girls 




)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

There is nothing you or your fellow witches can do to me that my ex hasn't already tried.
Talking of witch... she's just been a-visiting but we pretended we were out


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey hey HEY, don't go lumping me in with _any_ witches!! For a multitude of reasons.

(Teehee, I can just picture the scrambling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


..........



..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

All women are witches. I have it on good authority.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry, on this occasion your 'authority' is sorely mistaken.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, you would deny it. No woman likes being burned with the steak.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2007)

You big 'Grilla'.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2007)

Are you trying to flame me?


----------



## ferny (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr Kipling makes exceedingly good cakes.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2007)

Only by his standards. Some of them should be banned under the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 23, 2007)

this thread scares me. And I ate too much since I am being fed for Christmas...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2007)

Run! They think you are a turkey (so stop gobbling and get out of there)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 23, 2007)

Everything now becomes clear to me!

*runs away in panic*


----------

